# Ibanez k5 versions?



## Dark Aegis (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been looking at getting an ibanez k5 bass for a while. While browsing I found two different "versions". The neck on one is maple with two walnut skunk stripes and the body has a black stain, whereas the majority I've seen have a wenge and bubinga neck and the body is a red stain. Also the model with the maple neck has open hipshot tuners, while the wenge/bubinga has generic sealed tuners. As far as Im aware the rest is the same. Any one have any other info?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 9, 2010)

this was the first version (later I will search the years)





and now Ibanez offers this one





the difference is in the neck, and well, I have not realize about the tuners -.-
same pick ups, same preamp. but somewhere I read that the first version is better...I have never play one so I can tell you nothing about that.


----------



## Shooter (Feb 9, 2010)

The old one is mahogany with a padouk back and top, the padouk is what gives it that red color. The new one is straight mahogany, I believe the point of the re-design was to make it lighter; I've got the old one and it's pretty heavy. The tuners and plastic knobs on the new one are also there to cut down on weight, I think, but I've never touched one of the new ones, so I can't comment. But the old one is awesome! Was my only bass for like 5 years.


----------



## Origin (Feb 9, 2010)

The first one is SO much prettier, that's all I know.  and that I've wanted one for...ugh I don't know how long.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im going to grab an older one if I get the chance.


----------



## kmfb (Feb 10, 2010)

A friend of mine has the old k5 and I own the black one; We did a cross test, through the same Ampeg combo and both basses are great,as you can imagine. 

The red one has more sustain, I believe because of the heaviness, but the black has pretty durable tone too. 

The mid range EQ on both works great and produces way different sound ranges; but I think it's better on the black one, at least it sounds so. 

The physical aspect is well noticeable - the red is a lot heavier; so it's really easier to hold a performance on stage with the black. 

I love the red's bitchy color and I'd be really hesitant which one to go with. Since I have the black (I got it by other means, I wasn't given the chance to choose), I'd give my vote for it.


----------

